# Allroad wheels with the face removed



## DevoAllroad (Nov 19, 2010)

I just picked up a spare set of 17" allroad double spoke wheels that I am thinking about using as a winter setup for my '05. The faces are all pretty beat up and I was originally thinking I would try to refinish them myself. Then I thought about about removing the faces for good, mounting some snow tires and calling it a day. So I have a few questions...

1. Has anyone else done this and driven the car for an extended period of time (a few months, etc)?

2. What does removing the face do to the structural integrity of the wheel? Anything, or are the outer faces more for looks then strength?

3. What about the open bolt holes? Leave them open, or can the bolts be put back in without sticking out too far?

4. Will the center cap bolt in without the outer face?

5. Size of the torx wrench needed?

My main concern is that I would be weakening the wheel significantly. I am not that concerned with how they would look (I have seen a couple pics with the faces removed, and I don't think they look that bad). Plus these will be just a winter set up.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

1) Not that I have heard of.
2) Not sure, I have wondered the same as I have a set sitting next to the shop that has been
dismantled for refinishing.
3) I thought about leaving them (outer spoke) off and then would use Button Head Cap Screws
stainless of course.
4) The centercaps snap in, they would still snap in but the fllanges would have nothing to mate
up to. Therefore they would stick out pretty far.
5) It is not a torx drive but a triple square, not sure the size right now, but think it is a 10.


----------

